# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SAC - SERVICIOS

## jasokolich

Somos una empresa PERUANA conscientes de la mega diversidad y riqueza del patrimonio alimenticio de nuestra región: PERÚ. Producimos y distribuimos productos altamente nutritivos enriquecidos con harinas nativas de nuestro maravilloso PERÚ; como la Maca, Coca, Soya, Sacha Inchi, Quinua, Alcachofa, Ajonjolí, Kiwicha y otros productos de reconocido valor nutricional. Los servicios que realizamos son los siguientes:
Molienda:Reducción de tamaño en molino de acero inoxidable de alta revolución acoplado con una malla de tamaño variable..
Tostado: Servicio de tostado de granos en general, los cuales son sometidos a calor según los requerimientos.
Extrusión: Proceso por el cual el alimento es cocido de manera rápida y homogénea, aplicando energía térmica y mecánica.
Laminado: Proceso por el cual el grano pasa por rodillos de acero inoxidable y son comprimidos en hojuelas.
Contribuir a mejorar la calidad de vida de nuestra sociedad es la misión principal de Soluciones y Servicios Katy SAC.
Jose Sokolich Gerente Comercial
934801969 jose.sokolich@sosekaperu.com harina de kiwicha.jpgharina de maca negra.jpghojuelas de kiwicha.jpgTemas similares: SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SAC - SERVICIOS SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C.

----------

